
Russian Scientists Discover Bacteria That Neutralizes Nuclear Waste - myinnerbanjo
https://sputniknews.com/science/201810081068701682-nuclear-waste-neutralizing-bacteria/
======
zunzun
Yogurt is a food that contains bacteria, so maybe these bacteria could later
be harvested and used to make food.

